# The water pump



## KenpoTex (Jan 14, 2005)

women...lord help us 
----------------------

A woman calls an import parts warehouse and asks for a 28- 
ounce water pump. "A what?" says the confused parts guy. 
"My husband says he needs a 28-ounce water pump." 

"A 28-ounce water pump? What kind of car does it fit?" 

"A Datsun." 

As the parts guy writes down "Datsun, 28 oz. water pump" 
the light in his head goes on. "Oh yes ma'am. We've got 
28-ounce water pumps. We have 24-ounce and 26-ounce water 
pumps too." 

"Finally," she says. "You're the first place I've called 
that knew what I was talking about." "Yes ma'am. 

That's because we're a full-service parts warehouse; it's 
our job to have the parts you need, like a 28-ounce water 
pump," he says, smiling, as he jots down customer pick-up, 
Datsun 280Z water pump, part number...


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank god for the metric system...


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't think it's as much that she's female, but she would most likely be blonde.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 14, 2005)

just keep tellin' yourself that, Rosie...:wink1:


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 16, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I don't think it's as much that she's female, but she would most likely be blonde.


Te-hee-hee


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jan 16, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I don't think it's as much that she's female, but she would most likely be blonde.




i'd have to agree with you there.  my daddy made sure i know what the differences are and can work on my own car.  i had to explain to a guy today that worked at autozone what a ECM was.  he looked at me like i was crazy or something.  why is it again that women get looked at weird when they know something about cars.  then again my sister was probably who the story was talking about


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 18, 2005)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> i'd have to agree with you there. my daddy made sure i know what the differences are and can work on my own car. i had to explain to a guy today that worked at autozone what a ECM was. he looked at me like i was crazy or something. why is it again that women get looked at weird when they know something about cars. then again my sister was probably who the story was talking about


I don't think your sister is the only one, my girlfriend (yes she is blonde...) describes cars as "the red one"


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 18, 2005)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> i'd have to agree with you there.  my daddy made sure i know what the differences are and can work on my own car.  i had to explain to a guy today that worked at autozone what a ECM was.  he looked at me like i was crazy or something.  why is it again that women get looked at weird when they know something about cars.  then again my sister was probably who the story was talking about



:rofl:

ECM - Engine Control Module
TCM - Transmission Control Module
PCM - Powertrain Control Module (* Combines ECM & TCM *)

BCM - Body Control Module

IPM - Instrument Panel Module also called the IP

others exists as well.

Try explaining to people that your job is to program manage the team for the development of an ECM or TCM. It is much easier to just tell them the magic that happens when they turn the key.  

** new Caddies have push button starts with no keys, so I guess I will have to change my future comments :rofl: What is an ECM 

Thank you FJ


----------



## RanaHarmamelda (Jan 18, 2005)

ECM = Electronic Counter-Measures?

*grin* Here's one guy who knows 0 about cars, and, frankly, doesn't care to.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll never forget the look on my husband's face when, after repeated problems with our van, I asked him if the silinoid needed replacing.  He just looked at me and said, "NO!"  The following weekend he was fiddling around with it and I asked him what he was doing, he said "nothing."  He was replacing the silinoid.


----------



## BrandiJo (Jan 18, 2005)

ok that would be me doing that one, my dad asked me what was wrong with my car when i was at school and it wouldnt start i told him i turn the key and it makes a funny "errrrring" sound and then all my red lights flash and then go out and my car still isnt moveing (lol i know ) and when my friends ask me what car is mine i say "the white one thats all icky looking " (the lady befor me backed outta her drive way and hit the fence scraping one side very very badly ...but it was a cheap car so it works)


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jan 18, 2005)

well i had my dad under the hood of my jeep this weekend, i had been telling him the starter was getting ready to go out and he kept saying no the battery...hehe i won it was the starter.  here's a short and cute story.  my older brother was living in GA while we were in VA at the time.  he called my dad up on the phone telling him that his truck was acting funny.  mind you he goes out to his truck and starts pointing to stuff, i assume, asking my dad, well what's this, what's this for.  my dad gottan love him, was like "son, i can't see what you're pointing at".  my poor brother was so confused as to why my dad couldn't see what he was pointing at.  after that he got a crash course in automotives on his next visit.  

Rich my mom has one of the new Caddies.  i love that thing.  better than getting in my dad's diesel and having to wait for the wait before starting light turns off, sometimes i forget to *innocent looks* and i watch the pain come across his face  :idunno:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 18, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'll never forget the look on my husband's face when, after repeated problems with our van, I asked him if the silinoid needed replacing.  He just looked at me and said, "NO!"  The following weekend he was fiddling around with it and I asked him what he was doing, he said "nothing."  He was replacing the silinoid.


You of course had the good taste NOT to point that out to him didn't cha?


hee hee can't help giggle over that one...


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 18, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> You of course had the good taste NOT to point that out to him didn't cha?



Um ... no ... 'course not ... I didn't say anything at all!  To say something outwardly about such a thing would be rude and would indicate my need to raise a great deal of money to pay a mechanic with instead of sex.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 18, 2005)

RanaHarmamelda said:
			
		

> ECM = Electronic Counter-Measures?
> 
> *grin* Here's one guy who knows 0 about cars, and, frankly, doesn't care to.




Yes in certain circles ECM does mean Electronic Counter Measures, jsut as ECCM is Electronic Counter-Counter Measures. Even though vehicles and hte electricla components have to be tested for radiated emissions, i.e. transmissiting a frequency even if noise, and meet certain standards of not failing under certain amount of noise and radiated emissions on the vehicle. This way your car does not stop when it is in the bounce path of of a cell phone microwave tower or radio tower. 

 :asian:


----------



## RanaHarmamelda (Jan 19, 2005)

Heh heh -- I know quite a bit more about the circles where ECM stands for Electronic Counter Measures. Air Force brat. Loved airplanes. *sigh* I think that's what happened to me -- I filled my head with spec of F-15's and such, and lost all the room for stuff about cars. *grin*

Speaking of that last bit -- that's what my dad actually did his last few years in the Air Force -- radio frequency spectrum management. He always like to say he made certain that the F-16's passing over head didn't make your toaster pop up. *grin* (not entirely accurate, I know, but I always thoguth that was kinda cute.)


----------



## someguy (Jan 19, 2005)

Cars are those things that some people drive.  That is the extent of my knowledge about cars.


----------

